# Reported for asking passenger out?



## GaryHarrison (Oct 18, 2017)

I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This is why I always take every drunk girl that hits on me home. 
Even when they're fat and ugly. 
I'm afraid of the consequences of turning them down.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just tell uber you are gay


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Aaaand this is another reason I've not been driving much recently. Are you getting paid enough for groundless sexual harassment charges by drunk strangers? Me, neither. I keep archived audio footage of my cabin going back weeks, fwiw.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Alex, I'll take "Why we don't even entertain advances from riders, especially drunk ones" for $500, please.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

You (we) are in California. And you are in LA, one of the worse places ... (SF bay area is the worst).
This is all part of the pussification of the American male. It is a political movement, we are right in the middle of it. About half of the split-tails out there hate men, and half of them are militant about it. 
If you want to be a man, and act like a man ... you can't live in LaLa land. 
Sorry.
Thems the rules.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


Just another reason why you need a dashcam


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

A few times a year i get these sorts of complaints...

They happen, nothing you can do to avoid them.

If you get permently deactivated it's over, if not you can continue..


Life moves on, stupid complaints happen. Nothing you can do.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Girls are vicious. 
This is why I have more guy friends then girl friends.

The few girl friends I have are the abnormal ones, aka non-catty.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You (we) are in California. And you are in LA, one of the worse places ... (SF bay area is the worst).
> This is all part of the pussification of the American male. It is a political movement, we are right in the middle of it. About half of the split-tails out there hate men, and half of them are militant about it.
> If you want to be a man, and act like a man ... you can't live in LaLa land.
> Sorry.
> Thems the rules.


Sorry to inform you...

Butt...

the emasculation of the American male...

Has been goin on now...

For at least a couple of decades...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Haven't gotten a complaint yet in over a thousand rides, except for one person who said my van was dirty. Sorry but it can't be any cleaner than the people who ride in it.

They can't make a phony complaint about every driver, so if they picked you it was for a reason. Talk as little as possible, no socialization, eyes on the road, hands on the wheel. If you seem like a person who has never gotten a complaint before they'll figure their complaint about you won't be believed and they'll pick on someone else. It's like getting mugged. Yeah they can do it to anybody, but they're not looking for a challenge and if it looks like it will be difficult they won't bother and find an easier target.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You (we) are in California. And you are in LA, one of the worse places ... (SF bay area is the worst).
> This is all part of the pussification of the American male. It is a political movement, we are right in the middle of it. About half of the split-tails out there hate men, and half of them are militant about it.
> If you want to be a man, and act like a man ... you can't live in LaLa land.
> Sorry.
> Thems the rules.


Oh please, sounds like someone has trouble in the man department here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


UNION


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION


A union of independent contractors? How does that work exactly?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> A union of independent contractors? How does that work exactly?


Same as the painters union.
All independants.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Race card, sexual harassment card, homophobic card or disability card. It will depend on your luck what you will get


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man.


I bet this is what you say to all the girls.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I bet this is what you say to all the girls.


OMG... it's Crybaby....

Seems you been missed...

Rakos


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


I usually avoid the situation by talking about my wife and kid. I'm always recording everything that goes on but that doesn't help with Uber. It only helps with the law. Uber doesn't care to see your videos. They will take her word instead. It has happened to me before.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ski Free said:


> Oh please, sounds like someone has trouble in the man department here.


Haven't had any complaints yet.
Have had some from the FemeNazi Department though.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakos said:


> OMG... it's Crybaby....
> 
> Seems you been missed...
> 
> Rakos


Really? By whom?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

CMon, we all miss SadUber, regardless which persona he is using.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


So, no details huh? Are you hiding an important piece of info? The part where you seemed horny, desperate and overly friendly?

How did she solicit you ?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OMG... it's Crybaby....
> 
> Seems you been missed...
> 
> Rakos


I've been driving full time again. I don't have a lot of time to come here anymore. Good to see I still have a legion of fans missing me when I'm gone.



PrestonT said:


> CMon, we all miss SadUber, regardless which persona he is using.


Are you always this negative? Says the man with a teddy bear, aren't you a little too old for those?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I've been driving full time again. I don't have a lot of time to come here anymore. Good to see I still have a legion of fans missing me when I'm gone.
> 
> Are you always this negative? Says the man with a teddy bear, aren't you a little too old for those?


I AM the teddy bear. Chicks dig teddy bears.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Stuff like that means she deserves a brick through her window


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

ok your title and comment contradict each other. Which was it, did you ask her out or did you not solicit her?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker (Aug 17, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Really? By whom?


I sense sarcasm in this comment.


----------



## Zokipoki (Nov 17, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is why I always take every drunk girl that hits on me home.
> Even when they're fat and ugly.
> I'm afraid of the consequences of turning them down.


Yea my wife hates me. Rider tips $5 and I have to do what she says... It's a hard life nowadays. We are being abused. I've been to way too many motel rooms since driving uber. Scared of being reported, so we have to give in no matter who or what.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> ok your title and comment contradict each other. Which was it, did you ask her out or did you not solicit her?


Good catch! I didn't catch that.
Seems like he started with the truth when he wrote the title, then changed the story a few times as he typed it. But never changed the title.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

#METOO


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> I've been driving full time again. I don't have a lot of time to come here anymore. Good to see I still have a legion of fans missing me when I'm gone.


I wouldn't say "missing me" is the appropriate phrase.

It's kinda like having a large, cancerous wart removed from your neck - your friends may comment on it being gone, but that doesn't necessarily mean they miss it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> I wouldn't say "missing me" is the appropriate phrase.
> 
> It's kinda like having a large, cancerous wart removed from your neck - your friends may comment on it being gone, but that doesn't necessarily mean they miss it.


I was thinking hairy mole or wart but i think your analogy is much more fitting.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


Sure, Harvey! How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Have a dashcam and let them ask you out. Saves a lot of trouble later.



Ski Free said:


> Oh please, sounds like someone has trouble in the man department here.


Gaslighting....now where have I seem that before? Hmmmmmm


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION


I'll never join another union. Criminal cartel that does more damage than good.


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You (we) are in California. And you are in LA, one of the worse places ... (SF bay area is the worst).
> This is all part of the pussification of the American male. It is a political movement, we are right in the middle of it. About half of the split-tails out there hate men, and half of them are militant about it.
> If you want to be a man, and act like a man ... you can't live in LaLa land.
> Sorry.
> Thems the rules.


People like you are what's wrong with America.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Systemspoet said:


> People like you are what's wrong with America.


People like me are what BUILT America.
Do you think, a hundred years ago there were a lot of metro-sexual guys out there with hundred dollar haircuts and manicures clearing land, running cattle, farming, and settling a raw land? 
Do you think it was a bunch of hand wringing Pablum puking, Birkenstock wearing, dreadlock sporting hippies that won WW2 and freed Europe from fascism?
It took real men to do those things. 
We still have people of that stock, but it is being bred and 'educated' out of us.
It is the pussification of the American male.

Read a book.
Read a book on history.
Start with the fall of the Roman empire, (European history 400 to 450 AD)


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> ok your title and comment contradict each other. Which was it, did you ask her out or did you not solicit her?





Cableguynoe said:


> Good catch! I didn't catch that.
> Seems like he started with the truth when he wrote the title, then changed the story a few times as he typed it. But never changed the title.


He was _reported_ for doing such. That doesn't mean he did. It's what the report was for. If he's gonna lie, I'm sure he could try harder than that. This isn't a children's mystery solving book with obvious clues. If u were framed for a murder, you'd title it "I was framed for a murder" and then "I was in the wrong place when something went down and now hey think I murdered the person". And forum folk, feeling very clever, would say "u just said u murdered someone in the title, keep yr story straight".


swingset said:


> I'll never join another union. Criminal cartel that does more damage than good.


Read some history. It's big business, empowered by the neo-liberal movement of the last 40 years that has inculcated our minds with this meme. It was unions that fought, real bloody fights, so we could have some worker protections now and be less like indentured servants. Every organization of humans has the potential for corruptiom, including a union, and that's why u have smart people trying to work out how to implement anarchy, but in the mean time, being an across the board cynic is just lazy thinking. If unions were so bad for us, big business wouldn't go so out of their way to crush them. They'd join in the nefarity and exploit us together.


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> People like me are what BUILT America.
> Do you think, a hundred years ago there were a lot of metro-sexual guys out there with hundred dollar haircuts and manicures clearing land, running cattle, farming, and settling a raw land?
> Do you think it was a bunch of hand wringing Pablum puking, Birkenstock wearing, dreadlock sporting hippies that won WW2 and freed Europe from fascism?
> It took real men to do those things.
> ...


nah.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Systemspoet said:


> nah.


That's all ya got?
Got a good public education there in Asgard, eh?


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's all ya got?
> Got a good public education there in Asgard, eh?


Ayup


----------



## joetheuberdriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Systemspoet said:


> People like you are what's wrong with America.


No. "People" like you are the problem. Never listen what your mom tells you. You are not a special one. Newer was.


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

joetheuberdriver said:


> No. "People" like you are the problem. Never listen what your mom tells you. You are not a special one. Newer was.


nah


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Systemspoet said:


> nah





Systemspoet said:


> Ayup





Systemspoet said:


> nah


Oh burn... he got you guys...



joetheuberdriver said:


> No. "People" like you are the problem. Never listen what your mom tells you. You are not a special one. Newer was.





UberBastid said:


> That's all ya got?
> Got a good public education there in Asgard, eh?


How will you show your face in public again?

.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm getting a bunch of notifications in my email because of this. Fml. Stop arguing and go drive and make some money.


----------



## Systemspoet (Sep 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Oh burn... he got you guys...
> 
> How will you show your face in public again?
> 
> .


It's Obama's fault obvs.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I AM the teddy bear. Chicks dig teddy bears.


Oh shit - I always thought that was a cabbage patch kid! I need new glasses...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> That's all ya got?
> Got a good public education there in Asgard, eh?


Where IS Asgard anyway?
I didn't know it was a place - I thought it is just what you do in prison.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> He was _reported_ for doing such. That doesn't mean he did. It's what the report was for. If he's gonna lie, I'm sure he could try harder than that. This isn't a children's mystery solving book with obvious clues. If u were framed for a murder, you'd title it "I was framed for a murder" and then "I was in the wrong place when something went down and now hey think I murdered the person". And forum folk, feeling very clever, would say "u just said u murdered someone in the title, keep yr story straight".


sorry but I've never been reported for sexual harassment. but from what I've read from others, it doesnt give you a specific reason, it just gives you a specific report. Am i right or wrong about that? So, how does he know the reason behind the report?


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

quit picking up drunks.....you are bring on problems onto yourself.


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

D-d-d-dash c-c-cam that r-r-records a-a-a-a-a-audio


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I usually avoid the situation by talking about my wife and kid. I'm always recording everything that goes on but that doesn't help with Uber. It only helps with the law. Uber doesn't care to see your videos. They will take her word instead. It has happened to me before.


Well, that's still good though to help with the law. Even if Uber dropkicks ya out of their driver list, at least you won't be wrongfully convicted of rape!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> sorry but I've never been reported for sexual harassment. but from what I've read from others, it doesnt give you a specific reason, it just gives you a specific report. Am i right or wrong about that? So, how does he know the reason behind the report?


Other than the rating screen reports, I've only had a few "serious" reports in years. One said "an argument made a rider feel uncomfortable". Another "a driving maneuver made a rider feel unsafe" (from the same message as the supposed argument). Another was also for something driving related. 
I really don't know. I was only pointing out the absurdity if those guys actung like OP contradicted himself when it's common for an innocent person to say "I was busted for theft, but I didn't steal anything". That's not a contradiction. They state the reason they were busted, whether the reason is valid or not. The busters thought it was valid and that's why they busted.

He might have titled "I was _falsely _reported", but this forum isn't about correct english composition. He put a catchy title, then told the story. Some people will automatically believe what they read. Some people will automatically act like everyone is full of it and gleefully catch any trivial "proof" of it. Hopefully the rest of us is a larger category.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zuber7 said:


> D-d-d-dash c-c-cam that r-r-records a-a-a-a-a-audio


Well said! You're getting much better


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION


Seriously enough of the union crap


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SF = Red haired step-child of L.A.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

These passengers for everybody


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

You need to record the events. At the very least, you'll have something very entertaining to provide for UP. Net


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> SF = Red haired step-child of L.A.


LA - the asshole of the state.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> LA - the asshole of the state.


So umh....meet IGNORE.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


Any time a woman makes a pass at you, especially if she is drunk REPORT HER.

See, if you turn her down, there's the old saying, which is kinda true...( from shakespeare )

"Hell hath no fury greater than a woman scorned".

That' why you do it. ALWAYS, see, your report will pretty much counter whatever they might toss at you.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Read a book on history.
> Start with the fall of the Roman empire, (European history 400 to 450 AD)


Gibbon equated Christianity with Roman "pussification". Hey, his book is available on Audible, soze you can listen to it while fubering America to its resumed glory.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


crazy cheap drunk **** want free ride.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> Alex, I'll take "Why we don't even entertain advances from riders, especially drunk ones" for $500, please.


Ok the category is:

Driver Drama for $500

The Answer is:

Because of the ridesharing justice system of 'Presumed Guilty With No Chance To Prove Innocence', many drivers maintain this policy. It is believed to lessen the chance of rider retribution for being scorned; upholding ones image after sobering up; or, to get free ride credits.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> So umh....meet IGNORE.


Always the refuse of the mentally weak.
Prolly a smart move on _your _part.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Aaaand this is another reason I've not been driving much recently. Are you getting paid enough for groundless sexual harassment charges by drunk strangers? Me, neither. *I keep archived audio footage of my cabin going back weeks, fwiw.*


Me too!



flyntflossy10 said:


> ok your title and comment contradict each other. Which was it, did you ask her out or did you not solicit her?


I gotta admit I thought the title meant he asked her out of his car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is why I always take every drunk girl that hits on me home.
> Even when they're fat and ugly.
> I'm afraid of the consequences of turning them down.


Intoxicated women are always hittin' on me. That's how I got this black eye!



tohunt4me said:


> UNION


Yep, what we need is a Union to represent us, because what I earn driving for Uber is just enough to cover the Union dues fee.


----------



## Am called taxi (Jul 10, 2017)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


I have the same problem women coming on to me all time. Think it must be the sweet smell of success coming off a 48 year old man driving a Prius around London in the wee small hours.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is why I always take every drunk girl that hits on me home.
> Even when they're fat and ugly.
> I'm afraid of the consequences of turning them down.


nope. no way in hell. no drunkards.

I cancel the ride, then report in "canceled ride because passenger was obnoxious & intoxicated"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ardery said:


> nope. no way in hell. no drunkards.
> 
> I cancel the ride, then report in "canceled ride because passenger was obnoxious & intoxicated"


You're missing out


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

GaryHarrison said:


> I am a man. This girl was drunk. She solicited me, I never solicited her. Then she reported me for sexual harassment. wtf?


The same thing happened to my friend. Lyft suspended him for a week. His rider was a drunk woman. The solution is to never pick up drunk riders. Even if they get in my car and I realize s/he is drunk, I will just kick them out as I have done in the past.


----------



## DanB (Mar 18, 2016)

So you do this job and you don't run a dual-lens Dashcam so that
you have audio & video of what goes on inside the vehicle....?
In this finger pointing society, you were asking for trouble and
now you've got it. If you're still active with either platform, go
buy a Dashcam before the next bit of trouble ends up with you
in the back of a police car.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Shouldn't of asked her out, shouldve just asked for consensual sex.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Read some history. It's big business, empowered by the neo-liberal movement of the last 40 years that has inculcated our minds with this meme. It was unions that fought, real bloody fights, so we could have some worker protections now and be less like indentured servants. Every organization of humans has the potential for corruptiom, including a union, and that's why u have smart people trying to work out how to implement anarchy, but in the mean time, being an across the board cynic is just lazy thinking. If unions were so bad for us, big business wouldn't go so out of their way to crush them. They'd join in the nefarity and exploit us together.


I've been a member of a trade union for 25 years. Don't tell me what they're good for, I live it every day.

What they did for my grandfather has absolutely zero bearing on today. I won't endorse a terrible idea because 100 years ago it was better than the sweatshops. That's ******ed.

If you don't like Uber, quit. Vote with your feet and your wallet. That's the ultimate collective bargaining. Or, better yet, go strike.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Next time bang it out and have her sign an NDA.


----------

